# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  نرم افزار کنترل از راه دور

## omid777

سلام بر اساتید و دوستان عزیز

لطفا در موارد زیر مرا راهنمایی کنید:

یک برنامه برای کنترل لوازم  الکترونیکی منزل از طریق  مادون قرمز برای موبایلم میخواستم(سونی اریکسون)

لطف کنید حتما درمورد چگونگی نصب برنامه بروی موبایل (چون اصلا وارد نیستم)(با جزییات کامل)  توضیح دهید .قربون u

----------

